# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Качественные фонограммы для пианистов (младшие и средние классы)

## Екатерина Олёрская

Мы с начинающими пианистами практикуем игру с фонограммами.


Поначалу мне просто захотелось заинтересовать ребят, увлечь, сделать их исполнение простеньких мелодий более интересным.
Но введя фонограммы в наши учебные будни, я заметила несколько интересных и полезных эффектов:
1. Применение фонограмм делает  процесс  обучения более интересным, увлекательным. 
2. Ребёнок вовлекается в активный творческий процесс, чувствует себя частью музыкального целого, слышит исполняемые им простенькие музыкальные мотивы в контексте богатой музыкальной фактуры.
3. Игра с фонограммой формирует метро - ритмическую стабильность хрупкого в этом отношении детского исполнения.
4. Игра с фонограммой воспитывает дисциплину исполнения – отсутствие остановок, заминок, раздумываний  и т.д. Необходимо хорошо выучить текст и исполнить его в едином темпе без запинок. Если ребёнок все-таки запнулся, ему нужно быстро оценить ситуацию и встроиться в звучащую фонограмму. Регулярно работая с фонограммами, фактически 100 процентов детей в итоге начинают справляться с такой задачей.
5. У ребенка формируется умение мыслить и играть в среднем и быстром темпе с первых шагов обучения. Фонограмма, как бы «подтягивает», ускоряет мыслительный процесс ученика, не дает ему расхлябаться, рассредоточиться. Таким образом, игра с фонограммами развивает концентрацию внимания.
6. Фонограммы делают возможным участие в концертах совсем юных, начинающих учеников.
 7. Ребёнок вынужден слушать ансамблевого партнера. Казалось бы – это естественно. Но на практике - половина детей поначалу и не понимает, что нужно слушать фонограмму и играть с ней вместе. В таком случае педагог целенаправленно активизирует слух, вовлекая его в активный процесс. Этот простой навык имеет далеко идущую цель – воспитать СЛУШАЮЩЕГО музыканта. Помимо того, что учащийся учится слушать фонограмму, чтобы совпадать с ней, он незаметно для себя вовлекается в процесс слушания многотембровой фактуры – то один инструмент подскажет ему, где вступить, то другой продублирует фортепианную мелодию, то третий исполнит мелодию проигрыша.
8. На первых порах ученик не совсем понимает, что значит - играть эмоционально. Здесь его электронный ансамблевый партнер подсказывает ему характер исполнения, характер аттаки звука, темп, динамику и т. д.

----------

karap8 (30.01.2018)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская



----------

karap8 (30.01.2018)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская



----------

karap8 (30.01.2018)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здесь можно скачать несколько пьес с фонограммамиhttps://www.fortepiano-olerskaya.com...a-skachivaniya

----------

karap8 (30.01.2018)

----------

